# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Sin la nuclear, España no alcanzaría el compromiso de reducción de emisiones

## Jonasino

> Miércoles, 25 Noviembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Miércoles, 25 Noviembre 2015 
> 
> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española ha presentado el informe "Energía nuclear y cambio climático" a pocos días del comienzo de la Cumbre del Clima en París (COP21). Este informe refleja la importancia de la energía nuclear como tecnología capaz de suministrar grandes cantidades de electricidad sin contaminar la atmósfera.
> 
> 
> 
> Foto okEl informe técnico "Energía nuclear y cambio climático", elaborado por Foro Nuclear, muestra la importancia de las centrales nucleares para frenar el calentamiento global. En COP21, la comunidad internacional deberá alcanzar un acuerdo vinculante para no superar el límite de aumento de la temperatura media global de 20C. La energía nuclear debe incluirse en este acuerdo, ya que es una fuente baja en carbono que produce, además, grandes cantidades de electricidad necesarias para garantizar el suministro y desarrollo socioeconómico futuro.
> 
> ...


Informe, gráficos, vídeo, fotografías e infografías disponibles en este enlace: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/energi...mbio-climatico

----------

pablovelasco (26-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*debería incluirse en el acuerdo que se alcance en la Conferencia de las Partes COP21 en París.* 

Me extraña a horrores que eso ocurra...

----------

Jonasino (28-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Yo también dificil lo veo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por qué será...?
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Por qué será...?
> Saludos. Miguel


Efectivamente. El que uno está convencido de algo no quiere decir que todo el mundo piense lo mismo. La vida es así. En caso contrario sería una pesadez.
(Eso no quiere decir que no pierda mis esperanzas de convencer a los demás)

----------


## termopar

Pero para convencer a los demás no es el mejor modo poner títulos que falsean la realidad. Así pocos adeptos se hacen.

----------

NoRegistrado (29-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino



----------


## termopar

Pueden ayudar e emitir menos CO2. Pero son las renovables quienes lo hacen sin peligro alguno para la población. Las renovables, son, hoy en día, más económicas que las centrales nucleares y el riesgo está en que ha habido dos accidentes muy graves entre esos 441 reactores. Irrecuperables, generando cementerios nucleares costosísimos. Es decir, el riesgo es del 0,6%. Muy alto, y eso que no cuento el accidente que ocurrió en EEUU.

Por eso no va a ser tenida en cuenta este tipo de energía en los países desarrollados.

El único camino es investigar y trabajar en las centrales de fusión y no en las de fisión, si hablamos del negocio nuclear. Pero lo van a tener muy dificil.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Pueden ayudar e emitir menos CO2.


Bueno, Por fin algo positivo, no todo negativo




> Es decir, el riesgo es del 0,6%. Muy alto


¿Y esa cifra tan graciosilla....? ¿Os acoradais del Dr.Tolosabo del T.B.O.? me suena a algo así.

De cualquier forma el futuro es de los valientes, no de los cobardes y quien no arriesga no mama.

Pues bien, en España, de 22 veces de cada cien que has apretado un botón en 2014 para: Hacerte un encefalograma, llamar por movil a tus hijos, darte una ducha, encender el ordenador, etc ha sido posible gracias al parque nuclear español.

Mientras tanto, gráfico de ahora mismo:



Traducido quiere decir que el 22% de la producción eléctrica en este momento es de centrales de ciclo combinado (no contaminan, claro) y el 26% de origen carbón (tampoco contamina)

Ay, ay, ay estos chicos......

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Y esa cifra tan graciosilla....? ¿Os acoradais del Dr.Tolosabo del T.B.O.? me suena a algo así.
> 
> *De cualquier forma el futuro es de los valientes, no de los cobardes y quien no arriesga no mama.*


Cuando los argumentos no cuadran se intenta desviar el asunto.

Será "no gana" Quizá te traiciona el subconsciente...

Aunque parece una frase de un tebeo que cayó alguna vez en mis manos. En concreto del "Conejito Atómico":


 Aunque también podría ser del padre Apeles, o de la Monja Alférez...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (02-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Estimado Jonasino:

Gracias a sus contestaciones, el número de amantes de lo nuclear aumenta. 

A mí me puede llamar cobarde, nazi, dinámico..... y lo que quiera, mientras los moderadores se lo permitan, pero que se produzca un accidente nuclear muy grave con ese porcentaje habiendo otras alternativas, ....es para hacérselo pensar. Además de ser antieconómico. 

y si para hacer una vida ordinaria, tengo que pagar más por la electricidad y tener riesgo nuclear..... "pudiendo pagar menos y sin riesgo", no le digo de qué género estamos hablando, verdad?

La energía nuclear es cara, prescindible e innecesaria. Y el hecho de que ahora se esté gastando más carbón y gas, se lo tendrá que preguntar a las eléctricas y al gobierno que nos administra, porque no hace mucho, ni se gastaba tanto carbón ni tanto gas. Dejen abrir el paso a la generación distribuida, abran realmente la competencia en el mercado energético y verá lo que ocurrirá con la factura energética. Eliminen del mix la nuclear y con el tiempo verá como NO PASA NADA. Sencillamente, nos quitaremos un peso de encima.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Foronuclear

----------


## termopar

Hay que ver lo ecologistas que se vuelven los pronucleares. Tanto tiempo pensando en el medio ambiente.....lo siguiente quizás será luchar por los mineros y el medioambiente de donde se extrae el uranio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que ver lo ecologistas que se vuelven los pronucleares. Tanto tiempo pensando en el medio ambiente.....lo siguiente quizás será luchar por los mineros y el medioambiente de donde se extrae el uranio.


Hay que ver también lo ecologistas que se han vuelto los pro energías renovables. Tanto tiempo pensando en el medio ambiente que no han parado a pensar de donde se extraen los metales para fabricar los paneles solares o los aeronegeradores. El cadmio es conocido por su multitud de propiedades beneficiosas para la salud. El silicio también es tan beneficioso, que se lo digan a los afectados por silicosis. Y bueno, qué decir de las resinas y polímeros que se utilizan en la fabricación de partes de los aerogeneradores, derivados del petróleo, esa mezcla tan ecológica. Sí, también se producen accidentes catastróficos...



¿Cuánto CO2 se emite en los procesos de fabricación de la tecnología usada en las energías renovables? 
¿Qué pasará con todas las placas solares cuando lleguen al final de su vida útil? 
¿Acaso los paneles o los aerogeneradores son biodegradables? 

Los paneles también contienen elementos muy tóxicos y carcinogénicos. También hay que gastar ingentes cantidades de dinero para tratar todos esos residuos de forma adecuada y evitar que acaben tirados en vertederos o vertidos en masas de agua. Las 'energías verdes' tampoco son tan verdes como aparentan.

----------

Jonasino (02-dic-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Igualito, igualito.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Tantos desaguisados hay ...que no hay por donde empezar, verdad? Y metemos cualquier argumento para poner a todos en contra y así defendemos a los que más deterioran el mundo. 

Pero siempre ha sido así. Unos que no les importa nada más que su propia existencia, comodidad y economía, y otros que buscan disminuir les efectos producidos por décadas de olvido, desidia y menosprecio a los ecosistemas.

Pero bueno, esto es empezar por los problemas más graves e ir mejorando posteriormente en los más pequeños. No se trata de volver al paleolítico, que es el segundo argumento de los negacionistas del cambio climático, que ya me extraña, no haya salido.

Las renovables. podemos ser puristas o lo que quérais. Pero a fecha actual son las tecnologías que menos afectan al entorno, que generan una riqueza más distribuida. Y son, con su esfuerzo, las que están cambiando el mundo energético a mejor. Si un día se mejoran por otras técnicas, perfecto. De momento, han conseguido poner en alerta al sector petrolero y nuclear. Grandes donde los haya en contaminación ambiental, en CO2 y radioactiva

----------

NoRegistrado (02-dic-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> No hace mucho, ni se gastaba tanto carbón ni tanto gas.


¿Seguro, seguro.....?

----------


## termopar

Si, pero gracias por confirmar el resto, ya que vas tanto al detalle, será que el resto lo das por bueno

----------


## Jonasino

> Si, pero gracias por confirmar el resto, ya que vas tanto al detalle, será que el resto lo das por bueno


No te confundas. Como decía un famoso político inglés gordo y con puro "De las necedades paso, las falsedades las rebato"

----------


## NoRegistrado

De Churchill sólo se recuerdan algunas frases. Pero tiene más frases de necio que de estadista:
_"No acepto... que se haya hecho un gran mal a los Pieles Rojas de América, o a los negros de Australia... por el hecho de que una raza más fuerte, una raza de mas alta graduación... haya llegado y ocupado su lugar" Churchill a la Comisión Real sobre Palestina, 1937

"Es alarmante y nauseabundo ver cómo el Sr. Gandi, un abogado sedicioso de M.T., haciéndose ahora el fakir, de esos tan conocidos en Oriente, trepa semidesnudo las escalinatas del palacio virreinal mientras sigue organizando y dirigiendo una campaña de desobediencia civil, para parlamentar de igual a igual con el representante del Rey Emperador." Sobre el encuentro entre Gandhi y el Virrey de la India,  1931.

"No entiendo estos remilgos contra el uso del gas. Estoy completamente a favor de usar gases venenosos contra las tribus incivilizadas."- Testimonio realizado mientras era presidente del Consejo de aire._

Por no hablar de la matanza que supuso su ineptitud en Gallipoli y las posteriores de su segundo mandato.

 Saludos. Miguel

 PD: Saldrá ahora la cita del mandatario nazi? quien sabe...

----------


## termopar

Curiosamente son las necedades las que hay que rebatir,.. y las falsedades también, pero no veo que tampoco lo haga; solo hace lo que popularmente se dice: echa mierda que algo queda. Y por eso hay que rebatir ambas.

----------


## Jonasino

Por alusiones, algunas perlas de este hilo:
"Gracias a sus contestaciones, el número de amantes de lo nuclear aumenta"
Pues si es así no sabes lo contento que me pongo. Gracias
"No hace mucho, ni se gastaba tanto carbón ni tanto gas"
Es verdad. Antes llovía maná del cielo, y todos sabemos desde pequeños que el maná cuando se quema en las térmicas no produce CO2..
"Solo hace lo que popularmente se dice: echa mierda que algo queda"
Volvamos al refranero popular: "Ningún cagao se huele"
PD: Saldrá ahora la cita del mandatario nazi? quien sabe...
Pues si no lo sabeis vosotros, apañaos estamos

Bueno, pero dejándonos de chorradas que parecemos niños pequeños y malos y volviendo al tema del hilo, cada vez estoy más convencido del título del mismo: Sin la nuclear, España no alcanzaría el compromiso de reducción de emisiones y si alguien cree de verdad lo contario, ruego que lo demuestre.

----------


## termopar

No olvide también las alusiones y comentarios graciosillos que comenzaron en #9 (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...746#post140746). De aquellos polvos, estos lodos

Como siempre que no se argumenta, se empieza a desvariar y a decir chorradas, no? Acaso me tengo que callar?

Y sobre el hilo, no se a qué argumento se acoge para estar tan convencido, pero allá usted. A usted no es necesario demostrarle nada, porque no escucha. Las nucleares desaparecen del mix de muchos países. Las renovables crecen en todos ellos y los compromisos de reducción de CO2 cada vez son más altos. Y en Paris (capital del país de las nucleares por excelencia) nadie habla de nucleares, por qué será?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No olvide también las alusiones y comentarios graciosillos que comenzaron en #9 (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...746#post140746). De aquellos polvos, estos lodos
> 
> Como siempre que no se argumenta, se empieza a desvariar y a decir chorradas, no? Acaso me tengo que callar?
> 
> Y sobre el hilo, no se a qué argumento se acoge para estar tan convencido, pero allá usted. A usted no es necesario demostrarle nada, porque no escucha. Las nucleares desaparecen del mix de muchos países. Las renovables crecen en todos ellos y los compromisos de reducción de CO2 cada vez son más altos. Y en Paris (capital del país de las nucleares por excelencia) nadie habla de nucleares, por qué será?


Pues eso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Unos lo llaman reconversión, otros hablan de una revolución. Si de la cumbre del Clima de París (COP21) que arranca el próximo lunes sale un acuerdo sólido contra el calentamiento global, cambiará el esquema de producción de energía. Este sector es responsable de alrededor del 35% de las emisiones los gases de efecto invernadero generadas por el ser humano en todo el mundo. El objetivo a largo plazo que se quiere fijar es la descarbonización de la economía. Y esto supone eliminar las emisiones en la generación de energía. 
> 
> Con esta hoja de ruta sobre la mesa, las distintas tecnologías de producción buscan un hueco en el futuro energético. Así ocurre con la industria nuclear. El Foro Nuclear de España ha presentado un informe este miércoles en el que se reivindica como un arma contra el cambio climático. "Es una tecnología capaz de suministrar grandes cantidades de electricidad sin contaminar la atmósfera", sostiene esta organización. En efecto, las centrales no expulsan CO2 a la atmósfera. Pero tiene otros problemas asociados, como el de los residuos, que permanecen activos durante miles de años y para los que no se ha encontrado una solución definitiva. Además, desde el accidente de Fukushima, en Japón, algunas potencias han apostado por abandonar esta tecnología. Otras, sin embargo, apuestan por ella. Sería el caso de China, India o Rusia.
> El debate español
> 
> En España, el futuro de la nuclear está en el aire. Varios partidos -PSOE, Ciudadanos y Podemos- no son favorables a prolongar la vida de las centrales más allá de los 40 años de vida. Esto supondría el fin de esta energía en España la próxima década, ya que no hay prevista la construcción de ningún reactor más. 
> 
> Foro Nuclear ha reivindicado el papel de esta tecnología, que con el 20% es la primera en el mix de generación de electricidad de España. Según esta patronal, las centrales españolas evitan cada año la emisión a la atmósfera de entre 45 y 55 millones de toneladas de dióxido de carbono. 
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...47_173605.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Y en Paris (capital del país de las nucleares por excelencia) nadie habla de nucleares, por qué será?





> Cumbre sobre Cambio Climático
> Hagamos las paces con el átomo
> 
> Importantes climatólogos resaltan que, para ganar la lucha contra el calentamiento global, no podemos prescindir de la energía nuclear. Malas noticias para los políticos que hacen campaña con ello.





> Este jueves cuatro científicos darán una conferencia en la Cumbre del Cambio Climático de París. Podría pasar por otro de los muchos eventos que rodean a las negociaciones por un nuevo acuerdo, pero es mucho más. Es un alegato para dejar de demonizar la energía nuclear sin la cual, sostienen estos investigadores, al planeta no le salen las cuentas.
> 
> Podría pensarse que estos ponentes están financiados de alguna manera por la industria pero los datos lo desmienten. El principal orador es James Hansen, de 74 años. Es el mismo que en los años 60 descubrió que los aerosoles afectaban al clima en Venus y trasladó esos modelos a la Tierra, el que en 1988 testificó ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos alertando del peligro del calentamiento global y el que en 2009 fue arrestado en Virginia Occidental por protestar contra la extracción de carbón mediante el método de remoción de la cima de una montaña, todo ello mientras era director del Instituto Goddard de Estudios Espaciales de la NASA. Levanta, digámoslo así, pocas sospechas.
> noticias relacionadas
> 
> 
>    Los estudios publicados por estos cuatro nombres -James Hansen, Ken Caldeira, Tom Wigley y Kerry Emanuel- han sido citados 128.578 veces por otros científicos. Actualmente investigan o dan clase en las universidades de Columbia, Stanford, el Centro Nacional de Investigación Atmosférica (NCAR) estadounidense y el Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT), respectivamente.
> James Hansen testifica ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos en 1988.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/201...3741666_0.html

----------


## termopar

> La mayoría republicana de la Cámara le quiere quitar el clima a la NASA
> 
> Una de la sorpresas de la vaina de la alarma climática es la implicación de la NASA en el asunto. En USA ya hay muchas agencias que cuyo objeto de estudio es la meteorología y el clima, empezando por la NOAA. ¿Qué pinta ahí la NASA?
> 
> Probablemente es un asunto de oportunidad. El comienzo del alarmismo a nivel público fue la comparecencia de James Hansen en el congreso en verano 1988, con el famoso truco de averiar el aire acondicionado para achicharrar a los congresistas, de forma que recibieran el mensaje en un estado anímico adecuado. Hansen es el director del NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies, y desde entonces la agencia recibe fondos ingentes para estudiar el clima, y para llevar uno de los registros históricos de cálculo de la temperatura global media del planeta. ¿Es extraño que siempre sea el registro más alarmista de los que hay? ¿Que siempre produzca más calentamiento que los otros, a base de ir enfriando poco a poco las temperaturas del pasado?
> 
> Ahora los republicanos están tratando de poner un poco de orden, y de ahorro en las cuentas públicas. Conviene recordar que deben buena parte de su buen resultado en las últimas elecciones al escepticismo en la cosa del clima. Y están pensando en recortar los gastos de la NASA, y en obligarle a que se dedique a lo suyo. A la investigación espacial, sobre todo tripulada. Y a obligarle a que saque las zarpas de la investigación del clima.
> 
> Si sale, será una gran noticia. *El GISS es uno de los organismos más sesgados en este asunto, y Hansen hace tiempo que ha dejado de ser un científico para ser un activista político peligroso al que tienen que arrestar con frecuencia.*


Para que sepamos de sobre quién hablamos

referencia: http://plazamoyua.com/2011/02/11/la-...ima-a-la-nasa/

y los problemas que están generando los republicanos americanos en la cumbre del clima de Paris:




> *La negación del cambio climático de los republicanos*
> 
> Nos enfrentamos a gente que le ha dado la espalda a la ciencia cuando esa actitud pone en peligro nada menos que el futuro de la civilización
> PAUL KRUGMAN 5 DIC 2015 - 00:00 CET
> 
> Los historiadores futuros —si es que hay historiadores en el futuro— casi con seguridad dirán que el hecho más importante sucedido en el mundo en diciembre de 2015 fueron las conversaciones sobre el clima en París. Es cierto que nada de lo acordado allí bastará, por sí solo, para resolver el problema del calentamiento global. Pero las conversaciones podrían señalar un punto de inflexión, el principio de la clase de intervención internacional que se necesita para evitar la catástrofe. Claro que, podría no ser así; y estaríamos condenados. Y si lo estuviésemos, sabemos quién es el responsable: el Partido Republicano.
> 
> Sí, ya sé cómo reaccionarán muchos lectores: ¡qué partidista! ¡Qué exagerado! Pero lo que acabo de decir es una verdad evidente. Y la incapacidad de nuestros medios de comunicación, nuestros expertos y nuestro sistema político en general para afrontar esa verdad es un factor que contribuye de manera importante al peligro al que nos enfrentamos. Cualquiera que siga los debates políticos de EE UU sobre el medio ambiente sabe que los políticos republicanos, en su inmensa mayoría, se oponen a toda medida destinada a restringir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, y que la mayoría rechaza el consenso científico sobre el cambio climático. El año pasado, PolitiFact solo fue capaz de encontrar ocho republicanos en el Congreso, de los 278 que componen la asamblea, que hubiesen hecho comentarios en público aceptando la realidad del calentamiento global provocado por el hombre. Y la mayoría de los aspirantes a la candidatura republicana a la presidencia están bien afianzados en el terreno anticientífico.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...45_267388.html

----------

NoRegistrado (06-dic-2015)

----------

